# LEJEUNE - "S T A Y E R"



## corbettclassics (Jul 4, 2017)

I found this Stayer bike out of France many years ago. It had LeJeune decals on it but I always doubted that it was a true LeJeune.  Either way, here it is presented in full racing form as last raced in 1991.  

Stayer racers would always mark the wheels after they were linen wrapped with the date of wrapping.  This told them how long these could be raced on before the next wrapping was in store for them. 

Most people mistake the wheels for wood rims but they are aluminum and wrapped with a linen and then shellacked.

Raced by APSAP ... ( French club - Association of Professionals Society ..??? can't remember exactly )


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 4, 2017)

any idea of that's a TA ring, and how many teeth?  There is running discussion on CR of TA's largest ring offerings.


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 4, 2017)

It was a 64 tooth ring.  If you look closely, you can see that at one time someone had a bigger ring on it because the chain stay has been battered in to accept a bigger ring.


----------



## WVBicycles (Jul 4, 2017)

What's up with the fork rake it looks bent or is that the design for a tighter wheelbase


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 4, 2017)

High trail to steer hard on center. Caster, like the front wheels of a shopping cart or auto.
http://yojimg.net/bike/web_tools/trailcalc.php


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 4, 2017)

WVBicycles said:


> What's up with the fork rake it looks bent or is that the design for a tighter wheelbase




Hopefully these pictures will help in understanding your question re the fork rake  these bikes are for MOTORPACING ..


----------



## WVBicycles (Jul 6, 2017)

Oh I see now interesting


----------

